# Angry RHOM



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Sometimes my rhom has one of those days when he's obviously pissed off with the world.
Attack run one


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Run 2


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

But he soon mellows out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: maybe its a girl and her time of the month


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet pics Yorkie.
Keep them bad boys coming.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

one of the most healthy rhoms ive ever seen. you got a prize fish on your hands.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow..
i just looked at your picture of the month wins...and best tank photo.

you truly have an astounding set up and rhom!


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

wow man NIce FISH!


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Dude you need to be banned....!!!!
All you do is humilate us with your awesome pics of your very photo friendly Rhom.. If I can ever get a good pic of my brother's fish I will post it looks just like yours..
Oh by the way keep pics coming..


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

york what the hell did u do to get himto be so damn pissed. my rohm is a lil bitch chills out all day and i can even pet the bastard that CANT be right. the water is fine and the fish is totally healthy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is one badass rhom and a killer set of photos!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Niiice. You always have some really nice pics of your really nice rhom posted... lol keep it up


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> york what the hell did u do to get himto be so damn pissed. my rohm is a lil bitch chills out all day and i can even pet the bastard that CANT be right. the water is fine and the fish is totally healthy
> [snapback]1048185[/snapback]​


CTREDBELLY- somedays i dont have to do much to pis him off, just walk past the front of the tank.








A lot of the pic detail has been lost when the pics were resized. Here's a closer look :nod:

Glad you like the pics guys, thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Great:

-Rhom
-Setup
-Pics


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome pics...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Jeezus that last pic is simply amazing! Cant get any clear and crisp then that!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I wat your camera damnit!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

POTM right there.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I never get bored to watch your rhom pics. Both your rhom and quality of th epics are simply amazing


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

york as allways very nice shots 
great stuff lets have some new full tank shots


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics york


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Spectacular pics yorkshire!


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

great pics again 2 quick ?'s for ya 
1st) what cam you got ?
2nd) hows the ray with your rhom?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

truly quality shots yorkie!

one day elTwitcho is gonna grow up to be as good as you !! lucky for him you didnt enter this month


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn those are nice pics! 
Can you say...POTM?

Trev


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Jeez man, your pics are really really good ! Not that thats anything new tho









I just love it !

-T to the B


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

jackburton said:


> york as allways very nice shots
> great stuff lets have some new full tank shots
> [snapback]1048752[/snapback]​


I'm working 15hour shifts for the next four days, but i'll take a couple of full tank pics the next time i get chance











TheSaint said:


> truly quality shots yorkie!
> 
> one day elTwitcho is gonna grow up to be as good as you !! lucky for him you didnt enter this month
> 
> ...










I gotta thank Twitch for giving me the motivation to buy an SLR and p-fury for gettin me into photography :laugh:

And thanks everyone for the comments, glad you like the pics


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

how big is that rhomb? beautifull specimen sh*t i wish i coud get one like that down here .. is that from peru i guess?


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

You are the man yorkshire and your rhom is awesome keep them pics coming buddy


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome pics!!! you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> You are the man yorkshire and your rhom is awesome keep them pics coming buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very well put.....ur rhom is also gettin pretty big


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I knew you couldn't stay away from the site! Lucky for us!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

as ALWAYS great photos!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

your rhom is Hot!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

how old is he?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

zombie said:


> great pics again 2 quick ?'s for ya
> 1st) what cam you got ?
> 2nd) hows the ray with your rhom?
> [snapback]1048869[/snapback]​


I'm using a canon 350D which i'm slowly starting to get the hang of.
The ray is still in the setup and the rhom continues to show no interest in it :laugh:



ALLIGATORMEX said:


> how big is that rhomb? beautifull specimen sh*t i wish i coud get one like that down here .. is that from peru i guess?
> [snapback]1049216[/snapback]​


He's about 7 or 8 inch, not sure where he's from as i found him in my lfs.



Natt King Shoal said:


> I knew you couldn't stay away from the site! Lucky for us!
> [snapback]1050926[/snapback]​


Sorted my sh*t out at home and now i'm back. Thanks mate











corbypete said:


> how old is he?
> [snapback]1052975[/snapback]​


I've had him a couple of years, since he was a couple of inches long.

Glad you like the pics guys, i'll post a thread later of some full tank pics


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

I got to say yorkie i love the back to nature background its got to be the best looking tank that i have seen


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool rhom you got there.........


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

This is still the most beautifull rhom I have ever seen. Ik like your pictures verry mutch. Keep posting them!


----------

